# Budding Baby Boy Budgie (aka GQ Model to be!)



## FaeryBee

*Hi, everyone!!

I'm very excited about getting my new baby boy budgie from Lindsey in October.

Because I was starting to "hi-jack" Lindsey's "Summer Breeding Pairs" thread, I've decided it is time for me to create my own new thread as an outlet for my excitement, musings, ramblings and the pictures that have been posted of my little GQ Boy!

First, we'll start with a picture of my darling's parents:

Daddy: "Tiki" Momma: "Opal"










Opal's clutch:










For the sake of having set dates, I've decided to assume the first egg Opal laid on 6 July 2011 is my little fellow. :laughing2:

Of course, he would also be the first to hatch on 1 August 2011!










This picture was taken on August 10th:










Lindsey fostered Opal's babies to Sapphire
This picture is of the babies 11-14 days old








*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Bowls of Lindsey's Fluffies -- Oh, where or where is he!!*

*Bowls of Lindsey's beautiful baby fluffies:



































*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Developing his personality. *

*My little fellow starting to develop his personality!! Picture: 22 August 2011

















*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Can you find him in the next three pictures of the babies? Pictures 26 Aug 2011


























*


----------



## MajesticWings

their so adorable!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Adorable, Precious, Darling little GQ Model, baby budgie boy!!*

*Picture taken 26 August 2011

My adorable, precious, darling little GQ Model, baby budgie boy!!!








*


----------



## jane1888

:happy4::laughing: awe so nice you are getting another baby you will be able to hand tame him if it is one of lyndsays, all her babies are so cute lol i want one too:upset:


----------



## FaeryBee

*This beautiful photo creation was made for me by Bella!

Thank you Bella!!








*


----------



## FaeryBee

*A Heart-Felt Thank You to Lindsey - (Cutelilbirdies)*

*I love it that BellaBudgie99 (Bella) and I are going to be keeping "partner threads" to regale everyone with the excitement we are each experiencing from the privledge of adopting one of Lindsey's (Cutelilbirdies) baby budgies!!

Please check out Bella's thread

Bella's Beautiful Baby Birdie Bundle of Joy
http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?p=877188#post877188

I would like to take this opportunity to say a heart-felt THANK YOU! to Lindsey, (cutelilbirdies) 
for all the careful planning that she puts into breeding, 
the effort she makes to hand-raise the beautiful baby budgies that we will soon adopt, 
and the excellent photography that you've seen in this thread!!

I also want to say thank you for all the patience she exhibits when we ask multiple questions 
(some of them multiple times) and the kind and thoughtful answers she always provides.

Lindsey, thank you from the bottom of my heart! :hug: :urock:*


----------



## Shahzadi

Awww he is SO cute  how did you know he was going to be male??? lol...what if he turns out to be a she??


----------



## jellyblue

What an absolute darling. You will have so much fun with him, and so will Sunny and Shelby. Lindsey does a wonderful job with the babies, and then they move into terrific, loving homes.


----------



## tippa

*


FaeryBee said:













Click to expand...

He's smiling at me*


----------



## LiaH

He's so cute, I can't wait for him to meet Sunny and Shelby!


----------



## Passenger

Such a cutie!!! What will you name him when he comes home?


----------



## FaeryBee

*


budgielove12 said:



their so adorable!!!! 

Click to expand...

Thank you!! 



jane1888 said:



:happy4::laughing: awe so nice you are getting another baby you will be able to hand tame him if it is one of lyndsays, all her babies are so cute lol i want one too:upset:

Click to expand...

You are so right -- I'm VERY fortunate to be getting one of Lindsey's "Cute Little Birdies"!! All the babies she raises are so precious. 



i♥mybudgies;877209 said:



Awww he is SO cute  how did you know he was going to be male??? lol...what if he turns out to be a she??

Click to expand...

:laughing2: Just look at that beautiful purplish-pink cere!
He's a handsome hunky male -- no question.



jellyblue said:



What an absolute darling. You will have so much fun with him, and so will Sunny and Shelby. Lindsey does a wonderful job with the babies, and then they move into terrific, loving homes.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Susan! I'm really looking forward to having him. I've so envied  Jill with Julio



tippa said:





He's smiling at me


Click to expand...

Yep, he's saying -- "Hey Mr. Si!! Look at what a cutie I am! Don't you want to photograph me?! :laughing2:



LiaH said:



He's so cute, I can't wait for him to meet Sunny and Shelby!

Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm afraid it's going to be a couple of months before the three of them will be introduced. :grouphug:



Pate9713 said:



Such a cutie!!! What will you name him when he comes home?

Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll have to see what I think about names once he's a little bigger and I learn more about his personality. *


----------



## eduardo

How exciting! He is adorable, I am sure Sunny and Shelby will be two fun "uncles" to your little baby. Keep us posted with lots of photos


----------



## bellabudgie99

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Thanks, Susan! I'm really looking forward to having him. I've so envied  Jill with Julio
> 
> *


:laughing2: Me too!  Now I will get my very own budgie from Lindsey!!! Julio's gonna have some competition...  Or at least some new company on the red carpet of TB! 

The thread looks great Deb! We are MATCHING!


----------



## i love Budgie

I am actually so jealous of you right now  I so want that baby, it is so cute, fluffy, colourful and above all AMAZING! Ahhhhhh I am so envious 

I can;t wait to msee more pictures and updates


----------



## jane1888

debs and bella i wish you both the world of happiness with your new additions once you get them from lyndsay I/WE will all beable to follow their progress growing up,,, sadly thats not the same as having one of lyndsays little ones but i live too far away to have one oh its so exciting


----------



## bellabudgie99

jane1888 said:


> debs and bella i wish you both the world of happiness with your new additions once you get them from lyndsay I/WE will all beable to follow their progress growing up,,, sadly thats not the same as having one of lyndsays little ones but i live too far away to have one oh its so exciting


Thanks! Hopefully, we are giving you something as close to having one as we can give you!


----------



## louara

I love seeing all the different stages. They grow up so fast! I wish I had baby pics of my Gracie-Mae, I got her at 7 weeks and the first photo I took was later than that


----------



## FaeryBee

*


louara said:



I love seeing all the different stages. They grow up so fast! I wish I had baby pics of my Gracie-Mae, I got her at 7 weeks and the first photo I took was later than that 

Click to expand...

Yes, it's going to be nice to have a real timeline for this little guy.

When I got Sunny and Shelby they were about 12 weeks old already so I didn't have any pictures of them prior to that stage.

Once I actually have the little fellow home and settled, I plan to make a photo-album/scrapbook for the three budgies since I have one for my pups! (I'm such a sap!!) *


----------



## Valentinegirl

This is a fun thread with so many cute pics! Can't wait to see more as your little guy develops.

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## AnimalLuver

Your so lucky! I wish I were there to see your baby :baby: Can't wait for pics when you introduce s/he to the 2 sunrays, Shelby and Sunny!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Valentinegirl said:



This is a fun thread with so many cute pics! Can't wait to see more as your little guy develops.

Does he have a name yet?

Click to expand...

Thanks, Kylie!! 
I haven't come up with a name yet. I haven't even decided if I'm staying with "S" as the first letter or moving on to something else totally! :laughing2:

If you have suggestions you'd like to offer, I'm open to hearing them.

However, I won't be able to make a decision until he's a little bigger and his personality develops more. 



AnimalLuver said:



Your so lucky! I wish I were there to see your baby :baby: Can't wait for pics when you introduce s/he to the 2 sunrays, Shelby and Sunny!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Shivani!!

I wish you could be here to see him when he comes home too!!

There will be pictures, never fear! *


----------



## LiaH

Aww, I am jealous of you and Bella. Well, you will just have to show lots of pictures to make up for it- I demand it! Just kidding, but photos will be expected in generous amounts.


----------



## jessyrae

I just have to say: THOSE BABIES ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE. I want one


----------



## Sam The Budgie

*OMG! He is so so so so so cute!*


----------



## louara

I came back to see this face again...










You must be busting with excitement to get this little doll into your home. He looks like he is ready for a big adventure


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*


FaeryBee said:




Thanks, Susan! I'm really looking forward to having him. I've so envied  Jill with Julio 

Click to expand...




bellabudgie99 said:



:laughing2: Me too!  Now I will get my very own budgie from Lindsey!!! Julio's gonna have some competition...  Or at least some new company on the red carpet of TB! 

Click to expand...

You two are so funny  Julio has unknowingly become cutelilbirdies spokesmodel :laughing: I can't wait for you to get your new babies home!! It will be here before you know it!!*


----------



## SPBudgie

He is undoubtedly one of the Handsomest, Cutest, Darlingest Baby GQ Budgie Boys Ever! Congratulations, Sugar! You and he surely deserve each other in Every way!!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


LiaH said:



Aww, I am jealous of you and Bella. Well, you will just have to show lots of pictures to make up for it- I demand it! Just kidding, but photos will be expected in generous amounts.

Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'm sure that between us, Bella and I will subject you all to picture overload!! :laughing2:



jessyrae said:



I just have to say: THOSE BABIES ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE. I want one

Click to expand...

Thank you Jessy! Yeah, I have to admit, most of my friend think I'm crazy for making an 11 hour trip (ONE way) so a total of 22 hours in the car to get a baby budgie.
 But...what can I say -- It will be sooooo WORTH IT!



Sam The Budgie said:



OMG! He is so so so so so cute!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Sophie!!



louara said:



I came back to see this face again...










You must be busting with excitement to get this little doll into your home. He looks like he is ready for a big adventure 

Click to expand...

Oh, Louara!! I can't even begin  to describe how excited I feel -- :laughing:

I've already got his "quarantine cage" set up and almost completed with new perches and toys for him!

I really hope he weans early  so I can get him sooner.



JuliosMom said:





You two are so funny  Julio has unknowingly become cutelilbirdies spokesmodel :laughing: I can't wait for you to get your new babies home!! It will be here before you know it!!

Click to expand...

Jill, have you thought about talking to Lindsey about a small commission for every sale Julio brings in for her? 
Julio is an excellent Cute Little Birdies spokes-model, you couldn't ask for one better!! 



SPBudgie said:



He is undoubtedly one of the Handsomest, Cutest, Darlingest Baby GQ Budgie Boys Ever! Congratulations, Sugar! You and he surely deserve each other in Every way!!!!!

Click to expand...

Thank you so much SP!! I appreciate the lovely sentiment, especially from you! :wave:*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*


FaeryBee said:



 Jill, have you thought about talking to Lindsey about a small commission for every sale Julio brings in for her? 
Julio is an excellent Cute Little Birdies spokes-model, you couldn't ask for one better!! 

Click to expand...

Haha!!  I don't know if she would go for that  He does LOVE to show off though!!*


----------



## NoLongerExists

*Oh. That. Is. Way. Too. CUUUUTE!!!!!! *


----------



## NoLongerExists

*I am near Lindsey's place...oh I wish! My parents would never go that far....*


----------



## FaeryBee

*I have the quarantine cage all set up  for my soon to be adopted little budgie boy!

I've cleaned and disinfected the cage he'll be in (just to be safe! ) and I bought brand new perches, swing, cuttlebone and toys!! 

I also have his little travel cage all ready for the :racer: road trip. :driving:

I'm so hoping he decides to wean early   so I can have him home with me for a couple of weeks  before I leave for Aruba on 11 Oct.

One of my neighbors will be taking care of him :baby2: :budge: while I'm away.

No, why no, I'm not excited... what :S makes you think that!? :laughing:*


----------



## rockybudgeboa

One word AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Who needs Peoples Sexiest Men alive when we can have SEXIEST BUDGIES ALIVE


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## AnimalLuver

FaeryBee said:


> *I have the quarantine cage all set up  for my soon to be adopted little budgie boy!
> 
> I've cleaned and disinfected the cage he'll be in (just to be safe! ) and I bought brand new perches, swing, cuttlebone and toys!!
> 
> I also have his little travel cage all ready for the :racer: road trip. :driving:
> 
> I'm so hoping he decides to wean early   so I can have him home with me for a couple of weeks  before I leave for Aruba on 11 Oct.
> 
> One of my neighbors will be taking care of him :baby2: :budge: while I'm away.
> 
> No, why no, I'm not excited... what :S makes you think that!? :laughing:*


Hmm, either you had extra sugar on your cake for breakfast before posting or you really love your soon-to-be baby boy!  I come to yours and Bella's baby post everyday just to get my daily dose of cuteness  I know I said this 100 times but...... take lots of pictures when getting your baby!! Even when your at Lidnsey's! I don't want to miss out on any of the action  (Can't believe your going to Aruba!!!!! That's my dream vacation place (so is the Amazon rainforest, Australia,Mexico, and Hawaii)! Be sure to take lots of hoto: on your vacation!)


----------



## FaeryBee

*


rockybudgeboa said:



One word AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Who needs Peoples Sexiest Men alive when we can have SEXIEST BUDGIES ALIVE

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Click to expand...

Uh-oh, Leslie!! Now little Sunny and Shelby are going to be worried that not only will the new baby be cuter than them, it will also be SEXIER!!! WhooHooo!!



AnimalLuver said:



Hmm, either you had extra sugar on your cake for breakfast before posting or you really love your soon-to-be baby boy!  I come to yours and Bella's baby post everyday just to get my daily dose of cuteness  I know I said this 100 times but...... take lots of pictures when getting your baby!! Even when your at Lidnsey's! I don't want to miss out on any of the action  (Can't believe your going to Aruba!!!!! That's my dream vacation place (so is the Amazon rainforest, Australia,Mexico, and Hawaii)! Be sure to take lots of hoto: on your vacation!)

Click to expand...

Shivani, I am excited. I'm like a little kid right before she gets to open her presents!! :laughing2: I think I'm probably more excited about getting the baby than I am about going on vacation -- even though I haven't been to the carribean in several years. *


----------



## Atreyu

A vacation AND a beautiful baby coming to you soon? You're very lucky, indeed! He is absolutely gorgeous. 

Do you have any more recent photos of him? The one in your siggy is so adorable.


----------



## rockybudgeboa

LOL, so cute


----------



## Erika

*Oh no this thread should have come with a cuteness-overload warning :loveeyes: i want a bowl full of baby budgies!!!!
He is a little looker isnt he  im so excited for you :hug: and for sunny and shelby too!!*


----------



## Budgiebud

Your little one must be a big one by now. Any new pictures?

Very adorable little fellow. 

Sorry for the late comment, I never knew there was "Budgie Nursery". 

Lovely idea though. 

.


----------



## PickySquakerz

]AWWWWWWWW SOO ADORABLE!!!! I want some baby chicks


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiebud said:



Your little one must be a big one by now. Any new pictures?

Very adorable little fellow. 

Sorry for the late comment, I never knew there was "Budgie Nursery". 

Lovely idea though. 

.

Click to expand...

Actually, the last picture of my little guy that Lindsey posted is the one from August 26th!  
She's got a lot going on right now and I'm sure she'll post more when she's able to get her computer to reconnect to the internet and has the time to take and upload the pictures. 

When I get them, I'll update this thread! Thanks for looking. *


----------



## Budgiebud

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Actually, the last picture of my little guy that Lindsey posted is the one from August 26th!
> She's got a lot going on right now and I'm sure she'll post more when she's able to get her computer to reconnect to the internet and has the time to take and upload the pictures.
> 
> When I get them, I'll update this thread! Thanks for looking. *


You're Welcome! 

Will wait for the update. 

.


----------



## Budgiebud

I have seen the new pictures of your little fellow, looks very cute and beautiful. 

.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, I saw the new pictures in Lindsey's post but I'm on vacation with no access for downloading/uploading the pictures until I get home.

I understand that my little fellow is also to busy playing and enjoying being hand-fed to worry about learning to eat on his own.*


----------



## Budgiebud

Enjoy your vacation! 

.


----------



## FaeryBee

*And, as the little Baby Budgie Boy (aka Future GQ Model) continues to grow, he proves that he is a typical male in that he wants to play and enjoy himself all day and have the female in his life continue to cater to his every need. :laughing2:



cutelilbirdies said:



Hey Deborah!

Yes he is still being very VERY stubborn about weaning  He has no interest in it, just prefers to run around playing all day and get hand feedings from me 

Often when they are like this they go cold turkey on it, I am trying my best to get him weaned for you, but I can only do so much it really is up to him 

I will let you know when we have made some progress 

-Lindsey

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, I believe this may be my best side for photos... what do you think?










Never think I'm arrogant, I'm just full of self confidence! Who could possibly resist me when I'm this cute!?!








*


----------



## bellabudgie99

FaeryBee said:


> *And, as the little Baby Budgie Boy (aka Future GQ Model) continues to grow, he proves that he is a typical male in that he wants to play and enjoy himself all day and have the female in his life continue to cater to his every need. :laughing2:
> 
> Hmmmm, I believe this may be my best side for photos... what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never think I'm arrogant, I'm just full of self confidence! Who could possibly resist me when I'm this cute!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:laughing:


----------



## rockybudgeboa

Cute??? BQ is calling and they need a coverboy


----------



## Shahzadi

He is so sweet looking


----------



## AnimalLuver

Watch out Deb! This handsome boy is looking like hes going to be a very high demand (and sassy ) model! :laughing:


----------



## SPBudgie

Call me "Irresistible!...":bowdown::king:hoto:


----------



## eduardo

LOL! What a cute ball of fluff! He is gorgeous! I would name him Jake.


----------



## Erika

*:laughing:
A little self confidence isnt a bad thing... especially when youre as cute as he is 
Deb, he is just too cute, you must be so wrapped *


----------



## rockybudgeboa

Forrest thinks he deserves to be on Budgie Quarterly


----------



## jane1888

:baby2mg he is amazingly handsome such a wee heartbreaker lol:laughing2:
how long now till your wee baby arrives home cant wait to see more of yours and bella,s wee babies:baby::hug:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Last I heard, my little stinker wasn't interested in weaning! :laughing2: I don't know if he's made any progress yet or not. :S
Lindsey will let me know when he decides that playing all day and letting her hand-feed him means he isn't a "big" boy! :laughing:*


----------



## SPBudgie

FaeryBee said:


> *Last I heard, my little stinker wasn't interested in weaning! :laughing2: I don't know if he's made any progress yet or not. :S
> Lindsey will let me know when he decides that playing all day and letting her hand-feed him means he isn't a "big" boy! :laughing:*


FaeryBee - You are so funny! I get such a kick out of how you put things! (Tried to give you karma again - but was redirected - one more time...)


----------



## furandfeathers

"Future GQ Model" It isn't bragging if it's true! :laughing2:


----------



## Valentinegirl

Aww - your new baby is personality PLUS! He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## pinksand

Ah! I can't get over how adorable your baby is!!! I think I about die from cuteness overload with every new picture. He is quite the looker


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm so sad right now I can barely type this.

I just learned that my Baby Budgie Boy has a birth defect of some sort :crying: either physical or mental, and I'm not going to be able to have him after all. I never got to meet him but already loved him very much.

As you all know, I had been following his progress from the time he was a sparkle in his Daddy Tiki's eye.

Lindsey has informed me that unfortunately -- not only is Baby Budgie Boy not weaning, he actually is regressing, won't perch and has little interest in his surroundings.

Lindsey is a true professional and only releases budgies that are 100% healthy. 
I feel very badly for Lindsey as well. 

I already had Baby Budgie Boy's little travel cage ready for the trip home, his interim cage prepared with new perches and toys and now I'm just heartbroken.

I'm going to ask that the administrators close this thread now as it is just too painful to continue. 








*


----------

